# Hummingbird Helix 5 won’t stay off



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I had a different model 'Bird do the same thing. It was older, so I disconnected it whenever I wasn't using it. It ended up fried in about 6 months. Initial problem was a shorted On/Off switch, not replaceable.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

I thought so. Thanks for the info! I’ve considered opening it up. My soldering skills are extremely out of practice but I have the equipment for microPCB soldering including a 1mm hot air nozzle and microscope (for other projects). Just it’d void the warranty I’m sure and looks like they aren’t going to file my claim again. Did hate to brick it. I don’t have much luck in crowded chip sets. My hands shake naturally. 

I mainly use it for navigation and depth alarm. I don’t use it to find fish. I would have opted for side scan. Plus I’m in the shallows all of the time and sight fish or hit obvious structures.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

You may be able to salvage a switch from a discarded unit and replace it if you have the skill. I'm ham fisted, so replacing was out of the question.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah I called them today again. I acted like a Karen. And how about that. I’ll be sending it Monday to have it “worked on”. It’s less than a year old and has had this issue since day one. It’s a minor annoyance but still having to unplug the unit to turn it off is annoying. 

I work in parts sales and deal with this stuff at my job all the time. I turned off the nice guy mode, which I hate doing.


----------

